# 1985 300z turbo



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

i have a black 1985 300zx turbo for sale or trade. i want 800 bucks for it but ill take a good offer. anybody want it? 

let me know...

thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A lot more details would be nice. What condition is it in, where do you live, is it a stick....etc etc.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

*more info on the z*

its a 5-speed it runs strong but for some reason it didn't start yesterday when i tried it. the body and paint is in very good condition for twenty years old. the interior is ok but the seats are cracked from the heat. it has a new hood but it is white. it has 127,000 miles on it its all stock, i have a k&n airfilter but thats about it. it just needs some work and i don't have time or the money for it. i live in tampa florida.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Heck, I'd buy it, but you're a bit far away for a car that may or may not run....... I don't have that much cash on hand at the moment anyway.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

make me an offer


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

300zman said:


> make me an offer


You don't want what I have to offer, beleive me. Say, $300. Thats the most I can give right now.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

yea thats kinda low... do you have a trade???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

300zman said:


> yea thats kinda low... do you have a trade???


Only the bike in my sig, not giving that up. I might suggest posting it in the classified section here, or Ebay, or Craigslist.org.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

*300zx turbo*

the first 600 dollars takes it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pics would be nice.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

ill post some pics tomorrow


----------

